# Sechat



## Linda1948 (May 11, 2003)

I went to my GI for my first appt. and he tested to eliminate things like celiac etc. I was also sent for a Sechat test. I was very nervous at the appt. and did not ask for information on this test. I was required to swallow a capsul that was radioactive, wait 3 hours then a measurement was made for 2 minutes front and back of my midregion. I was then required to return after one week and do the same (only for 5 minutes). The nuclear radiologist said they were testing for bile absorption, but she was very vague. I don't get in to see my GI for a couple more weeks. Anyone have any info on this test and what it's purpose is?Thanks. LindaP.S. I promise in the future to ask more questions of my GI.


----------

